# Amphoras Resort Sharm el Sheikh Egypt



## biswassb (Jan 30, 2008)

*[Deleted]*

[_Message deleted. Ads or specific references to the poster's ads are not permitted on these forums._ Dave M, BBS Moderator]


----------

